# Reiki...UPDATE...good news!



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i am going to my first Reiki session on this coming tuesday...

woohoo!

i will post back here and let people know how it goes if anyone would like to know...

but just wondered if anyone here has had this done?

know of anyone who has had it done?

was it any good?

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i am going to my first Reiki session on this coming tuesday...

woohoo!

i will post back here and let people know how it goes if anyone would like to know...

but just wondered if anyone here has had this done?

know of anyone who has had it done?

was it any good?

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

well i just come back from reiki and hell man is it weird!

but very relaxing...

did not do much for me this session but i am going again next week to see if it can start helping...

i might even try a course in it!

the feelings you get are wonderful!

worth a go just to see if it helps...


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

well i just come back from reiki and hell man is it weird!

but very relaxing...

did not do much for me this session but i am going again next week to see if it can start helping...

i might even try a course in it!

the feelings you get are wonderful!

worth a go just to see if it helps...


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

just had my second session...

quite a while since i had the other as i had flu when i was going to have my other apointment so had to cancel...

AAAAAAnyways...

my dp/dr has reduced having this session!

i had a scary moment when she was doing the back of my head but now....

wow...

i feel like i can think straight and my head feels much clearer!

i still have dp/dr quite badly...

but hey....

this was only session 2!

i am going in another 2 weeks time for another session...

yayness!



i would recommend it...whether you believe it will work or not...

if it does nothing....no loss

but it is one hell of a relaxer


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

just had my second session...

quite a while since i had the other as i had flu when i was going to have my other apointment so had to cancel...

AAAAAAnyways...

my dp/dr has reduced having this session!

i had a scary moment when she was doing the back of my head but now....

wow...

i feel like i can think straight and my head feels much clearer!

i still have dp/dr quite badly...

but hey....

this was only session 2!

i am going in another 2 weeks time for another session...

yayness!



i would recommend it...whether you believe it will work or not...

if it does nothing....no loss

but it is one hell of a relaxer


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Is reiki a massage thing or what?


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

Reiki (pronounced "ray-kee") is a therapeutic technique in which healing energy is channeled, or conducted, through a practitioner's hands into the person receiving the treatment. It is believed that Reiki brings the body into emotional and spiritual balance, supporting the body's natural ability to heal itself.

The name Reiki comes from the Japanese rei, meaning "universal," and ki, meaning "energy." Reiki's "universal energy" is equivalent to the vital life force, or qi, in traditional Chinese medicine, and to prana in Ayurvedic medicine. Those who practice Reiki assume the existence of this invisible energy, which is believed to radiate through all life forms.

Proponents of Reiki believe that when one's ki is blocked, sickness can develop. By gently laying hands on a person, a Reiki practitioner helps to break up blockages, allowing healing energy to again flow freely through the person's body. While evidence of Reiki's health benefits is mainly anecdotal, some researchers feel that the deep state of relaxation a Reiki session induces may trigger the release of endorphins, the body's natural painkillers.

During a Reiki treatment, you typically lie fully clothed on a padded massage table in a warm, comfortable room. The practitioner may first "scan" your body for energy blockages by moving his hands a few inches above it. A good practitioner, it is said, can readily find blockages because his hands feel hot or tingly as he encounters them. Any areas where there are blockages will then be a focus of the treatment.

Whether or not there are blockages, the practitioner typically begins by placing his hands lightly and systematically at various places along the body, including the abdomen, legs, back, and feet. This gentle touch is maintained for three to five minutes at each place (and up to 20 minutes if there is a problem), as the healing energy is channeled.

A thorough Reiki session usually lasts between 60 and 90 minutes. For stress reduction, one or two Reiki sessions are usually enough. As an adjunct therapy for chronic conditions, long-term treatment may be recommended.

sorry that was long but it explains pretty much all of it...

to be honest i did not think it would do anything at all...

but after the first 30 seconds of having the treatment the first time i could feel it working...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I already thought of acupuncture for my pain issue. But reiki, well, anything that helps relaxing is helpful.

I just sometimes have problems with massages, because if they re too relaxing it makes me nervous and tremulous.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah i know what you mean...

first time i went i was very anxious...

but the reiki practitioner just places his/her hands on certain areas and you feel a really nice warmth...

they do not 'massage' the area...just keep their hands in one place for a little while...

if you want them to stop or you move on you can ask them...

it is all really relaxed


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I just read about another relaxation technique:

lie on your back, with one hand on your chest and one hand on your belly. Observe the movement of your two hands as you breathe regularly. Now try to focus your breathing in your belly so that hand moves while the one on your chest stays virtually still. Allow your breathing to be calm and rhythmic rather than hurried or forced. As you breathe in this manner, allow relaxation to flow into your muscles throughout your body. Once you have developed some skill with this method of breathing, try it in other positions, such as sitting or walking. Try it while you're in a conversation with someone. Eventually, practice your abdominal breathing skills when you feel anxious.

____________

I ve done it sitting in front of the computer and I am dozing right now.
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you for that I 

will be trying that tonight


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

hi shadowness, I too tried reiki as a a taster at the begining of this year. My experience was of deep relaxation. Around this period of time I have noted in my diary that the DP seemed lessened. It really is difficult to measure this condition but I think it did help. I havent been back because I've been trying other remedies, acupuncture (didnt find any success) and as from today homeopathy so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

berlin said:


> hi shadowness, I too tried reiki as a a taster at the begining of this year. My experience was of deep relaxation. Around this period of time I have noted in my diary that the DP seemed lessened. It really is difficult to measure this condition but I think it did help. I havent been back because I've been trying other remedies, acupuncture (didnt find any success) and as from today homeopathy so we'll see how that goes.


glad to hear that reiki seemd to have helped your dp 

i have not gone for another session in ages actually as my dp and dr has been very bad and i have to travel to the next town to have it done...

let us know how the homeopathy goes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey there, trying REIKI too. Been on three sessions till now, and if nothing else, IT HELPS ME TO RELAX FOR SURE (for me, it?s damn hard to relax, cause i not only have dp, but also a tinnitus and jaw clenchig (thanks a lot, zoloft :x )

sometimes, the effect of reiki is lasting and i can wake up the next day withhout anxiety.. i don?t know about DP, still there, but as a relaxation, reiki helps.


----------

